# German ?- I think



## jwriterman (Nov 13, 2009)

Does anyone know what I have here? It was picked up in the Pennsylvania Dutch country and belonged to a German family that moved to the USA.  

I know factually it sat in the basement of someone's house for about 35 years untouched. It has West German markings on it but nothing definitive . The sprocket is smaller than you standard Schwiwn and the only identifiers are back coaster brake -"Centrix-Made in West Germany", pedals "Made in Germany"  Rear tire is a  Kenda slick and front tire "Continental Made in Germany."

Now I know the first inclination is to say, ":Hey I think you have a German bike," so let me save you the trouble casue that was my first reaction. No frame markings which would be the key. Thanks for you help ....JAY


----------



## partsguy (Nov 13, 2009)

This is NOT BMX, it is a Muscle Bike and there is a site deicated to this

www.musclebikeforums.com

I just found something like this, go into General Discussion and look foor "Looky looky what I found". I found a bike a little like this. only blue, shorter sissy bar, and was a 3 speed, oh and very rusty.


----------



## jwriterman (Nov 18, 2009)

*German bike*

Thanks...for the lead. The forum is down right now for whatever they do, but I will look. So far, no one has come close to identifying it.


----------

